# My rabbit suddenly and inexplicably lost his tail!



## ChocoClover (May 28, 2014)

Just when I thought I was prepared for anything that might happen to my rabbits, I find a tail on the floor.

I took Theo out yesterday for some exercise. (I also took out Snowy, but not Shirley because she's pregnant). The cuddle session and running around passed uneventfully. I put him back onto his cage, then went downstairs. When I went to feed him last night, I looked down and saw a fluffball on the floor. I looked closer and realized it was part of his tail! I'm not sure how much of the actual limb fell off, but I know that it wasn't just a tuft of fur. I'm pretty sure there was at least a half an inch of tail there, not counting fur.

My bunnies suffered from a bout of frostbite this winter, but Theo was not affected! Maybe his tail was, but I just didn't notice. It could have been broken. I don't know what sort of injuries happened to him before I got him, but he seemed to be healthy. He did have a case of urine burn, though, and I wonder if that possibly could be to blame.

He still has about an inch of tail. It is quite swollen. My mom is calling the vet today. The swelling is hard and rather puffy. I wonder if he has an abscess, but I really hope not. 

Does anyone have any sort of similar experience with swollen tails, missing tails, tails on the floor, or infected tails? Any tips would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## kassidylangiano (May 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this, I don't have any experience with this type of thing but if this ever happened to my baby if be taking him to the vet just to be sure... If he's not in any pain or doesn't show signs of distress I don't think it's too bad but i would still
Take him to the vet ASAP for my own piece of mind!


Sorry I'm no help really &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pani (May 28, 2014)

ray: Thinking of poor Theo, hope the vet visit goes well.


----------



## Channahs (May 28, 2014)

Oh poor, poor Theo. What a horrible fright that must have given you. Hopefully the vet will have some answers for you and some relief for Theo.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 28, 2014)

My mom will have called the vet by now. I will ask her what he said when I get home. I will also put some neosporin on his stump to prevent infection. Poor baby.


----------



## foxhound (May 28, 2014)

Any update!?!?!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 28, 2014)

ray:


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 28, 2014)

Oh Theo  Hope it heals up smoothly!


----------



## squidpop (May 29, 2014)

How shocking. Do you think one of your other buns could have bit it off?


----------



## ChocoClover (May 29, 2014)

squidpop said:


> How shocking. Do you think one of your other buns could have bit it off?




There's no way. They are all kept in separate cages stacked above each other. 

Update: I cut the fur away from Theo's behind. He had lots of mats there from urine burn that he got before I bought him (read about that in a different thread). I feel a lot better about it now. His tail is almost healed up. I actually think that the tail fell off, but was just held on with the fur mats, for a couple days at least, because there is no bleeding and skin covers the wound. However, it seems to be very swollen and warm, which means either it was broken or it is infected. I will be watching him very closely for any signs of illness or spreading of the swelling.

Theo, however, doesn't really seem to care. He is energetic, playful, and cuddly. I freaked him out a bit when I cut the mats off, but I think he was happy in the long run. I was lucky the urine burn did not reach all the way to the skin.


----------



## pani (May 29, 2014)

ray:

I'm glad Theo seems to be feeling better!


----------



## ChocoClover (May 29, 2014)

Yup. I will check him later, but I think he's ok.


----------

